# Ceadr Point



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

Just 7 days until we leave for are big trip to cedar point and niagra falls. we will be in CP from 6-20-6-27 the NF from 6-27-6-29.we will be taken I80 though PA. If anyone has input for truck stops along the way it would apprecated since we have not been out that way in about 5 yrs. we will be traveling at night so we will be stopping around 3 am. thanks


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

thevanobackers said:


> Just 7 days until we leave for are big trip to cedar point and niagra falls. we will be in CP from 6-20-6-27 the NF from 6-27-6-29.we will be taken I80 though PA. If anyone has input for truck stops along the way it would apprecated since we have not been out that way in about 5 yrs. we will be traveling at night so we will be stopping around 3 am. thanks


I wish I could join you. Cedar Point is FANTASTIC and I know that you'll have a great time. Have fun!!!


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

Already I am trying to find a way to get my wife to "buy in" on going to Cedar Point next year. The 3 of us are coaster junkies and I want to ride them sooooo bad it hurts!!!


----------

